# Bei Notebookreperatur Festplatte getauscht, dürfen die das?



## stolle80 (19. November 2011)

*Bei Notebookreperatur Festplatte getauscht, dürfen die das?*

Hi Leute,

folgendes Szenario...
Meine Tante kaufte sich vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Notebook.
BS war Vista, bis Ihr jemand Win7 draufgespielt hat.
Irgendwann letztes Jahr funtze das Notebook nicht mehr. Die Tastatur tat erst nicht, Sie benutzte eine externe, danach irgendwann ging es nicht mehr an.
Baterieladeanzeige leuchtete aber wie gewohnt.  
Hab alles versucht , ohne Erfolg. 
Dann das Notebook  zur Reperatur eingeschickt ( Firma XXYYZZ)* hatte noch ein Monat Garantie.

Hab´s gestern zurück bekommen , funktioniert. Im Bericht steht aber:
getauscht wurde die Tastatur, Anschaltknopfkabel zum Mainboard und die *Festplatte* .System Recoverd.

 Die Festplatte ist neu mit Vista drauf, die Alte haben die aber behalten, mit daten von meiner Tante ? Dürfen die das?

In den Agb steht drin, das die keine Datensicherung machen und für die Daten nicht aufkommen, aber dürfen die einfach die Festplatten Tauschen und die alte behalten?

*Firma möchte ich nicht nennen ist aber nicht Medion oder HP.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Notebookreperatur Festplatte getauscht, dürfen die das?*

Taushcbe dürfen sie, meines Wissen hat man aber Anspruch auf das "Orginal"teil, da es einem gehöert.
Sicher bin ich mir aber absolut nicht!


----------



## mickythebeagle (19. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Notebookreperatur Festplatte getauscht, dürfen die das?*

Das Dürfen Die.
Du hast ja das recht die HDD auszubauen und zu behalten.
Also Sorry, da musst Du mit leben


----------



## stolle80 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Notebookreperatur Festplatte getauscht, dürfen die das?*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Das Dürfen Die.
> Du hast ja das recht die HDD auszubauen und zu behalten.
> Also Sorry, da musst Du mit leben


 
Also wie jetzt? Hätte ich die Festplatte vor dem Verschicken ausgebaut, dann hätte ich jetzt keine Probleme? 

Es lag ja nicht an der HDD sondern an dem Anschalteknopf-kabel.


----------



## mickythebeagle (19. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Notebookreperatur Festplatte getauscht, dürfen die das?*

genau das ist gemeint. Schreibe ich auswärst ?

Hast Du Deine HDD/SDD in einer rma mit drinnen musst Du davon ausgehen das Du eine neue bekommst.
Ergo , sind alle Daten weg.


----------



## mattinator (20. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Notebookreperatur Festplatte getauscht, dürfen die das?*

Wenn ihr die Daten nicht vorher gesichert habt, ist das ein Problem. Vllt. ist die alte Platte noch nicht neu formatiert, dann könnte man mit einer Nachfrage bei Hersteller-Support ggf. noch Glück haben. Ansonsten braucht ihr ja keine Bedenken haben, dass vertrauliche Daten in die falschen Hände geraten.


----------



## stolle80 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Notebookreperatur Festplatte getauscht, dürfen die das?*

Hmm ist aber nicht bei jeder Firma so üblich, bei meinem Medion Laptop hab ich die HDD unangetastet widerbekommen. Also ist das wohl nicht überall so üblich.
Naja sollte nächstes mal besser vorher nachfragen 
@ mattinator Danke , dann rufe ich MOntag da mal an ...14 Cent /min .(


----------



## mattinator (20. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Notebookreperatur Festplatte getauscht, dürfen die das?*

Dann viel Erfolg. Btw., zumindest von wichtigen Daten sollte man sowieso regelmäßig eine Sicherung machen. Manches ist ja bei Verlust wirklich nicht wiederherstellbar.


----------



## Cuddleman (20. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Notebookreperatur Festplatte getauscht, dürfen die das?*

PC-Spezialist, z.B., klont bei einem notwendigen Tausch die Festplatte, soweit das überhaupt noch möglich ist. 
Auf Kundenwunsch wird die alte/defekte Festplatte ausgehändigt. 

Bei Garantieansprüchen siehts anders aus. 
Da die Festplatte zum Hersteller verschickt wird, (z.B. Reparatur, Datenrecovery, Analyse) kann demzufolge auch diese nicht ausgehändigt werden. 
Deshalb wird eine möglichst Gleiche eingebaut.

Verzichtet der Kunde auf die Garantieleistung (aus verschiedenen Gründen), kann er eine neue Festplatte erwerben und einbauen lassen. 
Die Betriebssoftware wird auch auf Wunsch installiert (sofern der Kunde seine (Recovery-)CD/DVD für XP, oder Vista mitbringt).


----------



## fotoman (20. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Notebookreperatur Festplatte getauscht, dürfen die das?*



stolle80 schrieb:


> In den Agb steht drin, das die keine Datensicherung machen und für die Daten nicht aufkommen, aber dürfen die einfach die Festplatten Tauschen und die alte behalten?


War das ganze eine Garantieleistung oder die Händlergewährleistnug?

Bei ersterem gelten einzig die Garantiebestimmungen des NB-Herstellers, das hätte aber mit den AGB des Händlers nicht viel zu tun (ausser, der Händler ist gleichzeitig auch Hersteller).

Bei letzterem hast Du nur Ansprch darauf, ein lauffähiges Gerät im Auslieferungszustand wieder zu bekommen. Da das ganze für Dich kostenlos war wüsste ich nicht, wo der hier angesprochene Anspruch auf Auslieferung des (u.U. defekten) Austauschteiles her kommt. Den hat man selbst in einer Autowerkstatt nur, wenn man das defekte Altteil zum Nachweise benötigt, daß die Reparatur erforderlich war, was aber ohne Kosten für den Kunden ziemlich irrelevant sein dürfte.



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Du hast ja das recht die HDD auszubauen und zu behalten.


Und wie will der Kunde dann nachweise, daß das System nicht korrekt läuft? Trotzdem ist einzig der Kunde für seine Daten verantwortlich und muss damit rechnen, daß die Daten im Falle einer Reparatur gelöscht werden.


----------



## stolle80 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Notebookreperatur Festplatte getauscht, dürfen die das?*

Hallo fotoman.

Es hat ja Garantie von 2 Jahren, Die Daten sind jetzt weg, da Sie ja keine Sicherung gemacht hatte ( selbst schuld ).
*Aber *Die Platte haben die einfach getauscht ohne mir vorher etwas zu sagen, und es lag ja auch nicht an der HDD sondern am Ein/aus-Schalterkabel.
Wenn ich bei einer kompetenten Werkstatt z.B neue Ersatzteile gewechselt bekomme z.B. Zuendkerzen, dann legen die mir die alten Kerzen ins Auto oder fragen nach ob Sie die alten entsorgen sollen.
Naja es scheint als wäre die Systemrecovery eine Standartprozedur dort aber die Platte komplett austauschen??, also ist meine Tante jetzt Ihre Familienfotos los


----------



## H. Martin (21. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Notebookreperatur Festplatte getauscht, dürfen die das?*

So wie ich das lese, wurde die Festplatte nicht getauscht, sondern nur der Auslieferungszustand wiederhergestellt. Das Notebook war längere Zeit beim Kunden in Betrieb. Zur Vereinfachung der Fehlersuche und um Fehler durch veränderte Software wie Treiber auszuschließen, wurde das "System recovered" Steht da. Eine neue Festplatte wurde sicherlich nicht spendiert.


----------



## stolle80 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Notebookreperatur Festplatte getauscht, dürfen die das?*

Doch leider wohl,  das steht in dem Bericht . Die Festplatte ist neu , wurde getauscht deshalb ist es ja so merkwürdig, Festplatte getauscht & system recoverd, Hätte ich die alte noch könnte ich die Daten wiederherstellen.


----------



## Joel-92 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Notebookreperatur Festplatte getauscht, dürfen die das?*



stolle80 schrieb:


> Hallo fotoman.
> 
> Es hat ja Garantie von 2 Jahren, Die Daten sind jetzt weg, da Sie ja keine Sicherung gemacht hatte ( selbst schuld ).
> *Aber *Die Platte haben die einfach getauscht ohne mir vorher etwas zu sagen, und es lag ja auch nicht an der HDD sondern am Ein/aus-Schalterkabel.
> ...


 
Fotos gehören auf eine externe Festplatte + DVD, dann kann nix passieren. Die HDD könnte auch von Viren befallen werden oder einfach wegen einem technschen Defekt ausfallen, dann wären auch alle Daten weg.


----------



## Alex555 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Notebookreperatur Festplatte getauscht, dürfen die das?*

Ist es nicht so, dass man zuerst einmal standardmäßig beauftragt wird, das OS neu zu installieren? 
Private Daten lässt man niemals auf der Platte, wenn man den Lappi wegschickt. 
Ich hoffe mal, das sind keine extrem sensiblen Daten. Wahrscheinlich hat der Support es mit dem HDD Swap sogar gut gemeint, bei den jetzigen HDD Preisen verwundert mich das sehr. 
Normalerweise geizen 99% der Supports mit Austauschen.


----------

